# Help Installing Realtek rtl8185 wireless 54M PCI card (TP-Link TL-WN353GD)



## Lego (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok, I have started a new thread about this because the other thread has a different title and people that may be able to help may not check it because its a different title.

So.  I have a TP-Link card.  and the driver cd.  A Realtek rtl8185.  I copied the inf and sys files to a folder on my system and ran ndisgen.  and get an error:

Generating Makefile... done.
Building Kernel module... make: don't know how to make windrv_stub.c. Stop
Building Failed. Exiting.

richardpl has said i need the kernal and world source installed.  I don't know if I actually need these or what either of these programs are, and haven't seen anybody else having needed these to get it to work.  either way.  Im unsure on how to get these programs, or how to get these drivers to work.  Any help would be appreciated.

ADDED:

forgot. Will this work? :

http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Andrius (Nov 27, 2008)

Lego said:
			
		

> Will this work? :
> 
> http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/



It's a driver for linux, unfortunately for you, freebsd is not linux.

Describes a way to get kernel sources and other stuff:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig-building.html

Not sure if you read this, explains what to do with ndis:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html

Handbook is your friend.


----------



## Lego (Nov 27, 2008)

whoa, ok wait. why do I need to build a custom kernel?
yes, I have read the page about ndis, infact thats the page I used as my reference when I ran ndis.  I have the 2 driver files, and i should have the kernel sources because I selected All during the bsd install, (sources,binaries,x system.. that one), the entire process runs until the very end when it builds the kernel module, wouldn't it being unable to stop something be a different error rather then not having what I need to get the job done?

oh yea, shouldn't the linux compatiblity thing i installed during the install allow for this to work? or is that just for software?


----------



## Andrius (Nov 27, 2008)

Linux compatibility won't help with this, it is for already compiled programs like skype or flash player.

You don't need to compile a custom kernel, I linked to that page because it explains how to get kernel sources.
ndis is a kernel module, you don't need to compile a custom kernel, but you need to compile ndis as kernel module. In order to do that, kernel sources are required.

If you do have kernel sources, then I don't know. Maybe other people have more experience with ndis.


----------



## Lego (Nov 27, 2008)

umkay, ok i checked my system and I do have the source installed.  and I have even tried this way:

http://dannyman.toldme.com/2005/01/05/freebsd-howto-ndisulate-windows-drivers/

This way worked up until i try to make && make install

make ndis_driver_data.h 

worked... so i believe because the file is there

make install ndis_driver_data.h  

gave me the error unable to stop just like when i use the ndisgen.

anyone?  would it just be easier to buy a card that is already supported??
oh yea.  it is reconized because i get this in the boot sequence:

pci1: <network, ethernet> at device 2.0 (no driver attached)

and this when I type pciconf -lv:

hdr=0x00
    vendor = 'Realteck Semiconductor'
    device = 'Extensible 802.11b/g Wireless Device
    class = network
    subclass = ethernet

I have disabled my onboard ethernet card in the bios. but it wasn't disabled when i installed freebsd could that be causing a conflict because i have found this in the boot sequence:

Mounting local file systems:
/etc/rc: WARNING: $hotname is not set -- see rc.conf(5).
net.inet6.ip6.auto_linklocal: 1 -> 0
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
       inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
       inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
       inet 127.0.01 netmask 0xff000000
Additional routing options:.


----------



## Lego (Nov 27, 2008)

ok this is what it says:
# make ndis_driver_data.h && make install ndis_driver_data.h
'ndis_driver_data.h' is up to date
make: don't know how to make install. Stop


----------



## Lego (Nov 28, 2008)

would it just be easier to buy a wireless G/N card that is supported and just re-install bsd from scratch??  if so, what would you guys recommend in the range of wireless N or G cards that are supported. I would prefer an N since if im gunna buy another card may aswell get one for future use. but if no N cards are supported well I guess G will have to do.


----------



## Lego (Nov 28, 2008)

ok i've done some research and found a different way to compile it but now im gettin ga Trap 12 Error and a reboot when I try and load the kernel any ideas??


----------



## Lego (Nov 28, 2008)

http://dannyman.toldme.com/2005/01/0...ndows-drivers/

this is what i have done.... and i get the Trap 12 Error, now if you scroll down, some peole have said that the error is caused because of older drivers?  and need the new one... so i downloaded the new ones, but I can't get my usb to read  lol its great.  and theres a patch i need to install?  how do install that patch. when its just text pasted in the thread??


----------



## Djn (Nov 28, 2008)

That's a post from 2005, though - I'd be careful with applying 3 year old patches. 

Generally speaking, buying a supported device is way easier (e.g. one of the ath-based cards that are known to work), but let's see ...

edit: Hmm, that patch is newer, and for 6.2 ; it might perhaps apply to 7.0 as well.
If you can copy that text into a text file and move it to FreeBSD, try 

```
patch < theFileWithThePatch
```
 when you're in the right directory.

Beware that if you use Notepad in windows to save it, it will have some extra characters in it (windows uses two characters to store a newline, FreeBSD one). You will have to remove them first, which can be done like this:

```
cat theFile | tr -d '\r' > newFile
```

However. Before you start patching ndiswrapper, I'd really appreciate if someone else could weigh in - is there anything obvious he should try first?


----------



## Lego (Nov 29, 2008)

I will try that as soon as i get my USB working & and someone can verify this..  That seems the only way to get it transfered at the moment.  But I need to try the info you gave me for that first   Thanks again.


----------



## jmhet42 (Dec 2, 2008)

I've been watching this hoping for a solution.   I have a Trendnet TEW-423PI, same realtek chip.   I also got to the point of the Trap 12 error, and the patch didn't work for me on 6.4-release.

I think I'll just buy an Atheros chipset card. :\


----------



## Lego (Dec 3, 2008)

well Djn said he was gunna try and fix the script for me, so if it works for me I'll post it and how to install it.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh my god. You really should _READ_ handbook. You must have correct kernel sources to be able to build module.
The only _correct_ way to do this is to use ndisgen(8)

# ndisgen your.inf your.sys <press enter>

usb cards are _NOT_ supported.
6.X have very old ndisulator.
And last, what kernel outputs when module is loaded and what kernel outputs when it panics.


----------



## Lego (Dec 3, 2008)

MAN YOU SHOULD REALLY READ THE ENTIRE THREAD!  OH MY GOD! I HAVE READ THE PAGES IN THE HANDBOOK.  All that pertain to this, trust me, i've tried every FREAKIN possible way.  if it were that easy to get this driver to work there would not be half a freakin million posts about it not working! OR they would have how to do it! please if you have no insight on the situation then kindly keep your comments to yourself.

THE FIRST TIME, I used the ndisgen, for your information. That is what brought about this ENTIRE ARTICLE!


----------



## jmhet42 (Dec 3, 2008)

Don't let it bug you, Lego.  One thing I don't think was answered...and I'm probably no help except on the simple questions ...if you do buy a new card, you shouldn't need to re-install FreeBSD to get it working.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 3, 2008)

Lego said:
			
		

> MAN YOU SHOULD REALLY READ THE ENTIRE THREAD!  OH MY GOD! I HAVE READ THE PAGES IN THE HANDBOOK.  All that pertain to this, trust me, i've tried every FREAKIN possible way.  if it were that easy to get this driver to work there would not be half a freakin million posts about it not working! OR they would have how to do it! please if you have no insight on the situation then kindly keep your comments to yourself.
> 
> THE FIRST TIME, I used the ndisgen, for your information. That is what brought about this ENTIRE ARTICLE!



How you think anybody can help you if you do not listen.

I said and I will said again, you must have complete and correct kernel and world sources.

If you want to use ndisgen than you will need ndiscvt sources - that is why you got error message that windrv_stub.c is missing.


----------



## jmhet42 (Dec 3, 2008)

Richardpl, read the *whole* thread...

We are well past "windrv_stub.c is missing".  That is no longer the problem.

We appreciate your input.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 3, 2008)

We?


----------



## Lego (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks jmhet42.  Im just waiting on Djn to see if he can fix that script, if not im buying a new card. so i shouldn't have to reinstall bsd. lol, its no biggy if i do, i've done it so many times in the last few weeks im not worried about that anymore


----------



## jmhet42 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm definitely getting a different card, because I keep a spare partition just to try out different OSs, and this chip seems to be annoying at best on all of them.  I really don't like to admit defeat, but enough is enough.

BTW, my other regular OS is Slackware, and this article *might* shed some light on the nature of the problem.  

http://www.gajon.org/installing-realtek-rtl8185-wireless-card/

I don't know how much of that translates to FreeBSD.


----------

